# New lures shipped today



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A new batch of lures were shipped out to me today and I can hardly wait to try them out.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Those are some pretty intense colors. Let us know how they perform.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess you are casting those ? What are you going to target with those, Mahi ?


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Tripletail


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Those are mainly for Tuna. I will always take a few stick baits, swimmers and poppers offshore on the outside chance that we find something busting the surface. Also these lures are great for working the edges of weed lines and even debris found floating. You never know what is lurking underneath of them. I have lost some to Kings and Wahoo occasionally so at weed lines and debris it's a good idea for a short length of wire to prevent bite offs.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd eat em ifin I were a fishie! I got a few like em in my box!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Mail man put them in my hot hands today and they are sweet! The Maguroni sinking swimmers are 97g with two 2/0 4X Raptor treble hooks and the Strategic Angler custom sinking swimmer swimmer is 110.2g and I'll be putting two Owner 2/0 ST66 trebles on it.


----------

